# Firefox 4 ... Got Bugs



## MA-Caver (Mar 28, 2011)

A little while ago I upgraded my FF browser to it's newest version. Mainly because I knew that eventually it'll keep bugging me and bugging me to do it. So to get it out of the way. I've been happy with past versions of FF so no worries...right... WRONG!

Basically the designers/programmers tweaked it a bit too much and all sorts of bugs happened. 
Way too many toolbars/search bars... 
Go to a page/site and all you get is the list of clickable items on that page
Facebook became totally useless
A page would run for a bit then totally switch off and have to start the browser again. 

Whatever... I managed to re-install 3.6 and after a bit of cleaning (removal of toolbars/search engines) ... I'm back... whew that was close.

Don't download/install the new Firefox 4 until they come out with announcement that they got the bugs fixed. 

Yes I sent a letter.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 28, 2011)

It's working OK for me.  I had a couple lockups on day 1, but now it seems OK.  Nothing like the issues you've experienced.  Perhaps I am lucky!


----------



## crushing (Mar 28, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's working OK for me. I had a couple lockups on day 1, but now it seems OK. Nothing like the issues you've experienced. Perhaps I am lucky!


 
I didn't have any lock-ups.  That makes two of us that are lucky.


----------

